# Gym etiquette......for a new guy.



## bsc14 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Gym etiquette......for a new guy.*

I was working out at the gym here at work but I just joined the gym by my house (QLS - in Humble Tx).  Anyway, I went and worked out last night and noticed that I was just about the only one that was a beginner.  Just about everyone around me was......big.  I felt kind of out of place but that's ok I will get there in time.  So I was thinking that you guys might fill me in on some gym etiquette so that I don't look like such a new guy or piss anyone off.  Sorry for the stupid beginner questions.


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2003)

1. Put equipment back after using it. Don't leave plates and dumbells lying on the floor.
2. Don't sit on the equipment in between sets. Let others work in.
3. Don't leave puddles of sweat on the benches. Wipe it off when done.

I'm sure others will have more suggestions, but these will get you started.


----------



## kuso (Feb 11, 2003)

When watching the ladies, remeber to blink


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> 1. Put equipment back after using it. Don't leave plates and dumbells lying on the floor.
> 2. Don't sit on the equipment in between sets. Let others work in.
> 3. Don't leave puddles of sweat on the benches. Wipe it off when done.




Excellent advice.  

-Try to control the grunting
-Don't drop the weights when you're done with a set
-When someone is working out on a bench in front of a mirror, don't stand in front of them


Just watch what other people are doing and you'll get the hang of what is acceptable behavior.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 11, 2003)

Kuso that reminds me................


BSC,
When you are at the gym and you see this fine looking female walk in with this big fuka, don't walk up to the chick and say, "nice tits"


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn...why not?


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have to say I was a little intimidated last night.  There were some big bastards in there.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

here is a big one!

don't steal equipment, if you think someone might be using it ask before you jump in and start changing things, you can always ask to work in.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2003)

What it boils down to is respect.  It doesn't matter if you're in a gym or at a resteraunt, respect others.


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think I can work in with most these guys.  Two completely different leagues.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bsc14 *_
> I don't think I can work in with most these guys.  Two completely different leagues.




You might be suprised......show some respect and one of them may walk up to you and give you a spot at first then offer some advise.  The next thing you know, your working out with a couple of them and have made some new friends.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, don't ask to work in and  then ask if he can strip off 2 plates and a quarter per side.  That sucks.  Different story if its a cable machine though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bsc14 *_
> I don't think I can work in with most these guys.  Two completely different leagues.




Bullshit.    You have every right to use the equipment as someone three times your size.  I work out with a lot of big bastards around too (I'm one of the "smaller" guys in the gym).  I never think twice to ask one of them how many sets they have left or if they are using something.  Chances are, you are paying the same gym fees as them, so they have no more right to the equiment than you have.  Just be nice about it, and most guys will be friendly to you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, don't ask to work in and  then ask if he can strip off 2 plates and a quarter per side.  That sucks.  Different story if its a cable machine though.




WORD.

If I see a dude on the leg press machine and he has 10 plates piled on each side, I can wait until he's finished.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bsc14 *_
> I don't think I can work in with most these guys.  Two completely different leagues.



then you ask them how many sets they have left.

but that brings up another point, if someone has 16 plates on the leg press and you normally use around 4, do not ask to work in!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> What it boils down to is respect.  It doesn't matter if you're in a gym or at a resteraunt, respect others.



 
And leave the cell phone at home


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

no cologne  

no body odour 

no thongs


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> And leave the cell phone at home



Oh man that's the worst!!!!

Course I did violate that the last 2 weeks before my wife was due....


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> no cologne
> 
> no body odour
> ...



1) Agreed.

2)  COMPLETELY agree.

3) Except for women, LEAN women.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

I love to see a hot chick in a thong, but honestly I do no think it is appropriate in a gym....and it distracts me!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 11, 2003)

Just a few "Don'ts"

Do Not use a squat rack/cage to do your bicep curls.Most gyms have stations/stands designed for curls.

When doing lateral raises, curls or other dumbbell exercises, DO Not block the dumbell rack. Grab your weights and get the hell out of the way.

Do not talk to someone during their set.

If you see a guy with headphones on, odds are he's wearing them for a reason...Do Not try to strike up a conversation.

Otherwise, common sense and good manners should dictate appropriate behavior.

Congratualations on getting started...stick with it!


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

Well honestly thongs I think belong in the 70s... 

No one wears them in the gym nowadays...

.. a nice mini sports bra showing nice abs and sports pants or shorts I think look much better..


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> When watching the ladies, remeber to blink


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well honestly thongs I think belong in the 70s...
> 
> No one wears them in the gym nowadays...
> ...


Can you come workout at my gym for a while Lina?? PLEASE??


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree with the limited conversation deal...most people are trying to concentrate, and there's something about casual conversation that interferes with this. 
Don't stare...even if some freak is benching 500. In this day and age, he might think you're interested.  
Even if you are trying to learn from someone else's form, use the mirrors, or wait until they're finished andask questions later. Most gyms have a "neutral zone" for discussions. I hate socialites in the gym.
Don't laugh out loud...some big ass clump might think you're making fun of the fact that he couldn't max or something.
If the gym has signs asking that you do something, like returning the bar...do it.
If you see someone like StheB hanging out & running his mouth, Haul Off and Beeeeeotch Slap that MoFo! Then Run like Hell!


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 11, 2003)

DaMayor

I think you're trying to get me hurt.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

Naw, ScotdaBod is a cream puff, just look at his avatar! 
Right SB?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> If you see someone like StheB hanging out & running his mouth, Haul Off and Beeeeeotch Slap that MoFo! Then Run like Hell!



lol, or better yet, ask me for a spot.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Naw, ScotdaBod is a cream puff, just look at his avatar!
> Right SB?



More like a Tim Bit.


----------



## kanun (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Don't laugh out loud...some big ass clump might think you're making fun of the fact that he couldn't max or something.


Yeah - that is one thing I *really* hate. I'm probably too self-conscious for my own good, but hearing laughing in the gym and wondering if it is meant at you is terribly demoting  
People need confidence to succeed at their lifts  
Also, people who might take someone's laughing personally might be pressured to using a higher weight than normal and potentially injuring themselves - not good


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

I have never actually seen or heard fellahs making fun of someone in our gym, nor have I really been too concerned about it. in fact, its a pretty supportive atmosphere. But if you're new, or having a bad day.....not helpful. 
Yo, StB, what's a TimBit? (I know I'm going to regret asking)


----------



## NickB (Feb 11, 2003)

Here are some things from when i went to the gym that might help you [i stopped going because i hated being the small guy. heh].

1. You're not giving birth to a child! Quiet down! :]
2. Do NOT drop the weights to the ground or let them smack down into the stack. That used to scare the shit out of me and mess me up.
3. Put your town on the bench so you dont sweat all over it.
4. Remove all weights, put em back in the right spots. I hate when people put the 90 pounders in front of the 20s on the rack. Put the clips on the top, not behind the weights.
5. Dont laugh or talk about others, even if you tink they cant hear you.
6. Watch where you stand near the mirrors. YOu might be blocking someone

Hm... thats about it :]


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yo, StB, what's a TimBit? (I know I'm going to regret asking)



They're Donut wholes from Tim Hortins, and the main reason why I don't have a body fat % of 10 or lower


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

Ah. I see. Don't feel bad, I think my BF is around 50%.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Feb 15, 2003)

i think i am in the %100 range on that body fat!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bsc14 *_
> I don't think I can work in with most these guys.  Two completely different leagues.


How do you think most of us got started?  Everything I learned I learned in a gym not in a book.  BUT,, please  don't ask guys for advise during their workout.  Keep small talk to a minimum unless someone else starts it 1st.  Get in there and make yourself known.  Introduce yourself to some of them and I'm sure they will be more then happy to help you out.  Oh and being from Texas,, one more rule,, If your using a machine and decide to get a drink,, don't leave your 10 gallon Cowboy hat on the bench to save it.  Use a towel.  hahahahaha


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 17, 2003)

"don't leave your 10 gallon Cowboy hat on the bench to save it. Use a towel. hahahahaha"

Very funny.  I have never owned a "cowboy hat" in my life.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

I was just funnen bsc  Jersey humor! hehehehe


----------



## Lightman009 (Feb 17, 2003)

WEAR DEODORANT! I cant stand all the smelly guys at my gym, sometimes I nearly want to gag.


----------



## shwaym (Feb 18, 2003)

Biggest thing: DONT STEAL WEIGHTS OR MACHINES! i hate that...  the only place near me is a YMCA(which blows) and the retarted old ladies are always butting in front of people and taking way too long.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

And don't FART in an area, then vacate without warning the other patrons!! 
-Last night, this guy let some kind of a roadkill, gangrene smelling death rip that almost made everybody drop their weights and run!I've since bought some glade stick ups for his rank arse!


----------



## bsc14 (Feb 18, 2003)

nasty


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 18, 2003)

> And don't FART in an area, then vacate without warning the other patrons!! -Last night, this guy let some kind of a roadkill, gangrene smelling death rip that almost made everybody drop their weights and run!I've since bought some glade stick ups for his rank arse!



The first week I was lifting someone let this loud explosive fart out right next to me and I alomost dropped the weight from laughing so hard. This is the hardest I have laughed in a long time
omg!!       lmao!!!  
There is a lot of good information in here but Wow there is a lot of funny stuff in here too.  My stomach hurts from laughing so much.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh I did learn something this week about gym etiquette that is really important.  Be careful where you stretch.  I was stretching for my chest workout and accidently hit someone when I was extending my arms.  I am one of the smallest guys in there too. Luckily I am so small I didn't even knock the sweat off of him.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 18, 2003)

hahaha  ecto


----------



## firestorm (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh yea I forgot,, if you happen to belong to my gym and I just haven't run into you yet,, the RIGHT thing to do would be to follow me around clapping after all my sets saying how awesome I am and then unload all my bars and put away all my DBs.  That is the right thing to do Ecto.  I sure hope you belong to my gym!!!!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 19, 2003)

> Oh yea I forgot,, if you happen to belong to my gym and I just haven't run into you yet,, the RIGHT thing to do would be to follow me around clapping after all my sets saying how awesome I am and then unload all my bars and put away all my DBs. That is the right thing to do Ecto. I sure hope you belong to my gym!!!!


   Hey wait a minute that would make me your bitch


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> And don't FART in an area, then vacate without warning the other patrons!!




Dude, sometimes you're in the middle of a lift and one just grunts its way out.  In that case, I'll be damned if I'm going to fess up!  I usually just look at the guy next me and pretend that it was him.


----------

